# Some Pictures of my Home Theater



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are a few photos of my home theater. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do usieng it.
this is a modest setup and not too advanced money dictates equipment here. hehe
I do the best with what i have.

please feel free to share your opinions. thank you.

PLease ignore the date on the photos. hehe. i didn't set the date on my camera before tkaing them.

Here is a list of my equipment.

Optoma HD65 projector projecting a 120in. horizontal screen.

Sony DVPCX995V 400 disc DVD changer

Sony DG-910 receiver

Playstation 3 80GB (for blueray)

a firefold 5x1 HDMI switcher

ACER LCD monitor

Scientific Atlanta Explorer HD cable box

Logitech Harmony 550 remote.

front speakers: Polk Audio Monitor 60's

center speaker: polk audio CS1

read speakers: klipsch b3's

subwoofer: Polk Audio PSW10

Multimedia PC: HP M-9047

thank you for vieiwng my post


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks nice Tim,... how about adding a list of your equipment to that post :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You have lots of room for the sub you want to build.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you alot for tkaing a look. i perfer the clean look. where you se no wires. mind you. it's actually changed sense then even. i'll take some more pictures and post them tonight along with a equipment list.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

ok there's an aupdate too the photos and the equipment added for thoes interest. keep inmind it's very modest and i hand picked everythingmyself based on budget and my ears and eyes.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Neat set up Tim..:T
As a prospective HD65 owner, I'm interested to know how far back is the projector from the screen to get a 120" image?


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

i'd have to measure it exactly. it's actually 121in.
i'll post my measurements tonight.

not only do i wnat to work on a sub i also want to work on a screen.


----------

